

Genius use of Pinterest by UNIQLO. Keep scrolling down. - billy22
http://pinterest.com/source/uniqlo.com/

======
drharris
I can't seem to find an ideal column number to keep the items in an order
where matching items go together. I think it's because the first item is
shorter and it causes misalignment. I do see what they're trying to do, and
it's definitely cool. Only pinterest board I've thought was worth looking at.

------
lostbit
Some images are 192x8228 pixels. This is probably scrolling in the shop
monitors (if there are any). It has a catchy effect.

